# PHP update auf bestehenden Rootserver



## JDF1976 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben einen Rootserver bei Strato und wollen dort ein update von PHP machen.
Nur leider kennt sich keiner von uns da aus. Der wo das alles eingerichtet hat ist nicht mehr da.
Gibts ein Tutorial oder sowas nachdem ich mich richten kann?
Oder kann mir einer ein paar tips geben?
Geht das alles über diese VISAS oberfläche oder  muss man mit Putty rein ?

Ihr seht ich bin ein wenig hilflos :-(

Über jeden tip dankbar.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2009)

Erstmal waere gut zu wissen welche Distribution denn da laeuft, und welche Version.
Auch von welcher PHP-Version auf welche upgedatet werden soll.

Ob dass ueber diese Oberflaeche geht weiss ich nicht, da ich die nicht kenne, aber ueber SSH kann das sicherlich gemacht werden. Ist eben nur die Frage ob man es einfach haben kann (Bordmittel der Distribution) oder man es komplizierter machen muss (z.B. aus dem Source kompilieren).


----------



## JDF1976 (25. Juni 2009)

Ah sorry. Ganz vergessen. :-(

Anbierter ist Strato
und hier die PHP info

```
PHP Version 4.3.3

System 	Linux h7993 2.4.25 #3 SMP Sun Apr 4 19:32:54 CEST 2004 i686
Build Date 	Nov 10 2003 13:04:45
Configure Command 	'./configure' '--prefix=/usr/share' '--datadir=/usr/share/php' '--bindir=/usr/bin' '--libdir=/usr/share' '--includedir=/usr/include' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--with-_lib=lib' '--with-config-file-path=/etc' '--with-exec-dir=/usr/lib/php/bin' '--disable-debug' '--enable-bcmath' '--enable-calendar' '--enable-ctype' '--enable-dbase' '--enable-discard-path' '--enable-exif' '--enable-filepro' '--enable-force-cgi-redirect' '--enable-ftp' '--enable-gd-imgstrttf' '--enable-gd-native-ttf' '--enable-inline-optimization' '--enable-magic-quotes' '--enable-mbstr-enc-trans' '--enable-mbstring' '--enable-mbregex' '--enable-memory-limit' '--enable-safe-mode' '--enable-shmop' '--enable-sigchild' '--enable-sysvsem' '--enable-sysvshm' '--enable-track-vars' '--enable-trans-sid' '--enable-versioning' '--enable-wddx' '--enable-yp' '--with-bz2' '--with-dom=/usr/include/libxml2' '--with-ftp' '--with-gdbm' '--with-gettext' '--with-gmp' '--with-imap=yes' '--with-iodbc' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-ldap=yes' '--with-mcal=/usr' '--with-mcrypt' '--with-mhash' '--with-mysql=/usr' '--with-ndbm' '--with-pgsql=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--with-readline' '--with-snmp' '--with-t1lib' '--with-tiff-dir=/usr' '--with-ttf' '--with-freetype-dir=yes' '--with-xml' '--with-xpm-dir=/usr/X11R6' '--with-zlib=yes' '--with-qtdom=/usr/lib/qt3' '--with-gd' '--with-openssl' '--with-curl' '--with-swf=/usr/src/packages/BUILD/swf/dist/' '--with-imap-ssl' '--enable-xslt' '--with-xslt-sablot' '--with-iconv' '--with-mm' 'i586-suse-linux'
Server API 	CGI
Virtual Directory Support 	disabled
Configuration File (php.ini) Path 	/etc/php.ini
PHP API 	20020918
PHP Extension 	20020429
Zend Extension 	20021010
Debug Build 	no
Thread Safety 	disabled
Registered PHP Streams 	php, http, ftp, https, ftps, compress.bzip2, compress.zlib
```

Gibts da evtl ein HowTo wie man das mit putty oder so macht?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo JDF1976,

ja, es gibt viele Howtos im Internet, wie man PHP updaten kann. Allerdings besteht das Problem darin, dass vermutlich Abhängigkeiten gegeben sein werden. Damit ist gemeint, dass PHP in einer bestimmten Art und Weise upgedatet werden muss, damit es danach auch weiterhin mit eurer Weboberfläche zusammenarbeitet.

Aus dem configure comand, das du gepostet hast, ist ersichtlich, dass es sich um ein SuSE System handelt. Daher müsstest du ein HowTo finden, dass sich explizit mit dem RPM-PHP-Update unter SuSE beschäftigt. Alternativ könntest du auch unter dem Stichwort PHP Update in Verbindung mit dem Namen des Anbieters suchen. Da sollte es vermutlich auch Quellen geben.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Und nicht vergessen vorher eine Datensicherung zu machen.
Schliesslich ist es nie ganz auszuschliessen das ein Update auch mal daneben geht. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

